# welche Marke beim Rahmenkauf



## hardyfreak (21. Oktober 2010)

hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren, welche rahmen ihr fahrt/ von welcher marke ich gut oder schlechte erfahrungnen habt. Ich hab z.B. schon sehr oft was davon gehört, das man die rahmen von WTP so ziemlich in die tonne kloppen kann...
welche rahmen/marken sind empfelenswert?
Mfg Hardy_freak


----------



## RISE (21. Oktober 2010)

Felt Bodo. 

Mein United 40 hält auch prima, hätt ich Geld und wär die Modifikation möglich, wär der S&M Stricker 2008 meine erste Wahl. Das WTP Rahmen schlecht sind ist auch Quatsch.
In erster Linie sollte man danach gehen, welche Geometrie man haben möchte und danach kann man sich den Kopf zerbrechen, ob man Firma A oder B mehr mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (21. Oktober 2010)

die geo und alle is natürlich auch sehr wichtig, ich will aber nicht das ich mir halt nen rahmen keufe der halt nachnem halben jahr reisst^^.


----------



## RISE (21. Oktober 2010)

Das Risiko wirst du bei jedem Rahmen eingehen, selbst bei Sunday oder nem 4kg 2Hip Pork.


----------



## Stirni (21. Oktober 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> wär der S&M Stricker 2008 meine erste Wahl. Das WTP Rahmen



mit dem anker als seatstay-bridge? oder schon der neuere? freund hat den mhmm ich meine 09 oder 10 und der ist sooowas von geil! 


s&m ltf fahre ich und bin mehr als zufrieden. bester rahmen,den es gibt.
wethepeople sleepless war auch sehr gut. fand nur die farbe sehr nervig und wollte s&m treu bleiben.
superstar light my fire war garnicht mein ding.
fbm maneater war ebenfalls relativ angenehm,aber mir mit 20,75" zu kurz.


----------



## RISE (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja, der Stricker V2 mit dem integrierten Steuersatz und dem Anker. Den V3 haben sie durch das kurze Sitzrohr leider versaut und ich hätt gern n richtig hohen. Leider hat der Stricker auch ne recht lange Kettenstrebe, aber da könnte man zur Not ja evtl. noch feilen.


----------



## Stirni (22. Oktober 2010)

der mit dem anker ist heiß. vor allem in raw. aber kaum/garnicht zu bekommen,soweit ich weiß :/

kumpel hat v3... eben nachgeguckt. auch ein echt geiles ding


----------



## RISE (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ist schwer ranzukommen. Der Metal Rebel Contender ist auch heiß, ebenso der neue von Proper, aber den haben sie leider, wenn ichs richtig mitbekommen habe, doch noch um 1,3" niedriger gemacht.


----------



## Stirni (22. Oktober 2010)

ach bleib mal bei den andern rahmen  gefällt mir viel besser...also rebel contender,stricker,etc


----------



## DJ_BMX (22. Oktober 2010)

Proper ttl  <3


----------



## hardyfreak (23. Oktober 2010)

was haltet ihr vom Premium Guttershark´10?
Gewicht ist ja hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, dass das eine Kopie des UK-Bike Rahmens war, die mehr oder weniger alle gerissen sind. Darüber hinaus wäre meine Aussage eh nicht objektiv, da ich ihn viel zu hässlich und vor allem zu niedrig finde.


----------



## hardyfreak (23. Oktober 2010)

ok danke, konnte mir das eigtl. schon denken bei dem gewicht...
aber gibt es rahmen die so leicht sind und trotzdem was aushalten?


----------



## lennarth (23. Oktober 2010)

ich fahr n flybikes tierra.ist zwar nicht ganz so niedrig wie diese ukbikes/premium/hastenichgesehn-ka cke und wiegt auch nciht 1,5 kilo aber ist relativ flach,wiegt irgendwas bei 2kg und hält.wer hat dir denn erzählt dass wtp mist ist?!


----------



## hardyfreak (24. Oktober 2010)

Also bei uns in der Halle haben mehrere Leite gesagt, dass die Wtp Rahmen schnell Reißen.
Ich war davon selber erst nicht so überzeugt, als ich dann aber in irgend nem Bmx Forum davon gelesen hatte, dass die 2011 Wtp Rahmen nicht gut wären, dachte ich mir das des schon stimmt.


----------



## RISE (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja, weil die 2011er Rahmen auch schon so lange draußen sind... Da kann noch kein Mensch außer vielleicht den Teamfahrern irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte abliefern und die würden auch nicht behaupten, dass sie Rahmen schlecht sind. 
WTP hatte mal Probleme mit gerissenen Lofi Rahmen der ersten Generation, weil da das Gusset fehlte und mit den 4 Seasons Rahmen von anno irgendwas. Ob sich allerdings dieses Investment Casting bei den neuen Rahmen bewährt, wird man abwarten müssen.


----------



## mainfluffy (24. Oktober 2010)

Ein Zitat aus der freedom bmx: 
,,Den Kauf eines Rahmens entscheidet heutzutage nicht die Qualität des Rhamens ,sondern das Image der Marke.Die Qualität ist überall recht hoch.'' oder so .
Such dir einen aus, der dir von der Geo und all diesen Sachen her gefällt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (25. Oktober 2010)

mainfluffy schrieb:


> Ein Zitat aus der freedom bmx:
> ,,Den Kauf eines Rahmens entscheidet heutzutage nicht die Qualität des Rhamens ,sondern das Image der Marke.Die Qualität ist überall recht hoch.'' oder so .
> Such dir einen aus, der dir von der Geo und all diesen Sachen her gefällt .



Wird dir schon ned wegbrechen. Wenn nicht, schicke ihn ein oder mach die Firma schlecht. Ne den letzten Punkt vergessen das ist Rufmord.


----------



## RISE (25. Oktober 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> oder mach die Firma schlecht



Besonders damit sollte man vorsichtig sein, weil diese ganzen bösen Firmen ihre Spione im Internet haben und sich dann trotz des Schrotts, den sie produzieren oder verkaufen, arg auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.


----------



## Hertener (25. Oktober 2010)

Bzgl. der WTP-Rahmen werde ich gelegentlich mal einen Wasserstandsbericht posten, wie sich mein 2011er Trust macht.


----------



## DJ_BMX (25. Oktober 2010)

@ Rise:


DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Wird dir schon ned wegbrechen. Wenn nicht, schicke ihn ein oder mach die Firma schlecht.Ne den letzten Punkt vergessen das ist Rufmord.



 So hab ichs gemeint. Hat nen zusammenhang.


----------



## Lukas_Supreme (18. November 2010)

Mankind Justice 

ist gut ich fahre den und er hält 
der ist sehr tief zu fahren aber gewöhnt man sich dran


----------



## Rotcare (19. November 2010)

Hab meinen Rahmen von Mirraco und bin voll und ganz damit zufrieden kann ich nur weiter empfählen.


----------

